# Late Season Ducks



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

the teal my little bro had been waiting for all day


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good shootin!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow!!!nice bunch of amazing looking teal!!! I've never seen someone shoot that many nice drake greenwings!! that last one looks so nice so I'm going to ask if he's getting mounted? Again nice shoot!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Very nice greenwing


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I would have waited all day for one of those as well! Great pic's! :beer:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice pics. You have to love those late season green wing beauties...some of the most fun birds to shoot I think.


----------



## fsbirdhouse (Mar 21, 2009)

Surprised at so many Teal coming thru your area this late in the season.
Here in Eastern Idaho they are usually long gone by Thanksgiving at the latest, and quite often the majority are gone thru by the 1st or 2nd cool storm, I mean cool rain, not even snow!
Just the same tho, the fully plumed birds you show does indicated they were taken well into the season.
The little nits should be as good eating as any waterfowl.


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep he is goin on the wall. We had lots of teal come in that day and the next day 0. We even had to break the ice to set out the dekes. not sure why they were around so long. they musta been tough ones


----------



## Nodak Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Very nice...


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Gotta love the Tealy Bombers!


----------

